
No One Minding the Store - aaronbrethorst
http://mjtsai.com/blog/2015/11/12/no-one-minding-the-store/
======
veidr
This is a pretty colossal failure. I was watching a sports game with my son
last night, using the Mac connected to our TV, and in the middle of the game
Movist abruptly quit with the modal dialog everybody is seeing[1].

My dad emailed me today because his guitar program suddenly demanded signing
into the app store (and of course, he didn't remember the password...).

At work, tons of random people came up to me (since I work on our internal OS
X apps) wondering how to fix the bogus app-is-damaged alerts and incessant
repeated sign-in demands.

And these are just user problems! Read those exasperated quotes from a
veritable Hall of Fame veteran Mac programmers! If the Mac App Store is
terrible for users (and it _totally_ is), it is a fucking insulting
abomination for developers.

Apple has never been good at this stuff, and they are proving that they still
aren't.

[1]:
[https://twitter.com/dancounsell/status/664739577832321024](https://twitter.com/dancounsell/status/664739577832321024)

